# deja de joder/ deja de molestar



## lalo89

Hola a todos. 

Me gustaria saber como se dice en inglés "deja de molestar" pero en un tono más fuerte y vulgar como "deja de joder".


----------



## Rapek

Si mal no estoy es:
_Don't fuck me_


----------



## Conchita57

Podrías decir, por ejemplo:

_Stop buggering me (about)!_


----------



## lalo89

Rapek said:


> Si mal no estoy es:
> _Don't fuck me_



En relación ha esta expresión, dicen que no hace referencia a dejar de molestar, si no a dejar de fuck.


----------



## Dission

lalo89 said:


> En relación ha esta expresión, dicen que no hace referencia a dejar de molestar, si no a dejar de fuck.



Exacto, tiene más connotación sexual, en tal caso

Stop fucking me around
stop messing me around
stop bugging me
Stop pissing me off


----------



## profe105

Quit fucking around


----------



## profe105

Rapek said:


> Si mal no estoy es:
> _Don't fuck me_


 
Don't fuck with me será mejor pero no es lo mismo que deja de joder


----------



## jacinta

lalo89 said:


> En relación ha esta expresión, dicen que no hace referencia a dejar de molestar, si no a dejar de fuck.



Sería mejor añadir la palabra "with":  Don´t F*** with me.


----------



## Agent160

Pues, mis amigos latinos no usan la palabra "joder" como "fuck". Para ellos, la palabra (traducción estadounidense) significa "bug", "bother", o "mess with". Así que sugiero las opciones siguientes:

"Quit/stop bugging me!"
"Quit/stop bothering me!"
"Quit/stop messing with me!"


----------



## Marigew

profe105 said:


> Quit fucking around


----------



## profe105

Dijo que quería algo vulgar.


----------



## Marigew

profe105 said:


> Don't fuck with me será mejor pero no es lo mismo que deja de joder


----------



## profe105

Agent160 said:


> Pues, mis amigos latinos no usan la palabra "joder" como "fuck". Para ellos, la palabra (traducción estadounidense) significa "bug", "bother", o "mess with". Así que sugiero las opciones siguientes:
> 
> "Quit/stop bugging me!"
> "Quit/stop bothering me!"
> "Quit/stop messing with me!"


 

Dijo que quería algo vulgar.


----------



## lalo89

profe105 said:


> Dijo que quería algo vulgar.


Un idioma también es conformado por esas palabras y solo quería saber como se decía.

Si violo alguna regla hacermelo saber.


----------



## Rapek

Y si es:
Don't fuck me up!
fuck sb up (Vulgar)vjoder a alguien (fastidiar)



http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=fuck&v=js


----------



## profe105

Fuck someone up is to really mess with them.  It implies physical violence.


----------



## profe105

lalo89 said:


> Un idioma también es conformado por esas palabras y solo quería saber como se decía.
> 
> Si violo alguna regla hacermelo saber.


 

Lalo,

No te dije eso a ti.  Entiendo perfectamente lo que preguntaste.  Este comentario fue para la persona que dijo "Quit bugging me."  Le dije que tú querías una manera vulgar de decir eso.  "Quit bugging me" no es nada vulgar.


----------



## lalo89

profe105 said:


> Lalo,
> 
> No te dije eso a ti.  Entiendo perfectamente lo que preguntaste.  Este comentario fue para la persona que dijo "Quit bugging me."  Le dije que tú querías una manera vulgar de decir eso.  "Quit bugging me" no es nada vulgar.


Gracias y disculpa la confusión.


----------



## nellie1973

Dission said:


> Exacto, tiene más connotación sexual, en tal caso
> 
> Stop fucking me around
> stop messing me around
> stop bugging me
> Stop pissing me off


 

De todas las sugerencias me gusta más  esta de Dission... es MUY habitual en UK, y desde luego un tío que suelta esta frase, está bastante cabreado! Stop fucking me around! (esto no quiere decir que no se use en ambitos amistosos de forma más de cachondeo!)


----------



## profe105

En Estados Unidos, stop fucking me around sería deja de mentirme, deja de jugar conmigo.  No es deja de molestar.


----------



## nellie1973

profe105 said:


> En Estados Unidos, stop fucking me around sería deja de mentirme, deja de jugar conmigo. No es deja de molestar.


 
En Uk sí... "Stop fucking me around" quiere decir "stop pissing me off" pero de forma bastante más grosera, en nigun caso lo he escuchado como deja de mentirme."... son interesantes las diferencias!


----------



## Marigew

profe105 said:


> Dijo que quería algo vulgar.


----------



## Marigew

eres profesor o profesora de idiomas también?


----------



## zumac

"Don't fuck with me", y todas sus variaciones, no son suficientemente definitivas.

La expresión en USA más definitiva y contundente es: FUCK OFF.

Saludos.


----------



## Marigew

lalo89 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me gustaria saber como se dice en inglés "deja de molestar" pero en un tono más fuerte y vulgar como "deja de joder".


si no me equivoco es " Don´t fuck me"


----------



## anothersmith

In the U.S, it's "stop fucking with me" (or "don't fuck with me").  "Stop fucking me around" is a British expression that isn't used here.

Although we do say, "stop jerking me around," which is not vulgar.


----------



## robjh22

No one has mentioned:

"fuck off!" and it means exactly "deja de molestar."


----------



## ruru2006

profe105 said:


> En Estados Unidos, stop fucking me around sería deja de mentirme, deja de jugar conmigo. No es deja de molestar.


 
I agree with you - but Isn't more like:  Stop fucking around *with* me? 

A question: 

Where does the *me*  (in the translations) comes from?   *De de joder/deja de molestar*


----------



## zumac

robjh22 said:


> No one has mentioned:
> 
> "fuck off!" and it means exactly "deja de molestar."


 
Ok, but it was already mentioned.

Saludos.


----------



## robjh22

oops, right you are Zumac. I yield.


----------



## zumac

Marigew said:


> si no me equivoco es " Don´t fuck me"


 
Perdóm Mari, pero nadie diría "Don't fuck me" en en contexto de este hilo. Simplemente no se usa esta frase.

Si una mujer estuviera a punto de ser violada, entonces es posible que diga "Don't fuck me."

Quizás estabas pensando en "Don't fuck with me", que tampoco reune el sentido preciso que se está buscando en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## franco_vera

Y miren, quizás sería "stop paining my ass". Frase inspirada en Borat . Sería como romper las bolas en lenguaje común de argentina.


----------



## johnmercer5

I would say "Stop fucking with me." Stop "fucking me around" sounds ungrammatical to my native speaker of American English intuition. Nonetheless, it could very well be used in the U.K.


----------



## ruru2006

This thread is *2 years old. *Threads should have an expiration date and be closed/removed.


----------



## gorbax3

RE: 
Stop fucking me around
stop messing me around
stop bugging me
Stop pissing me off

jamas! "stop fucking me around" o "stop messing me around" no esta correcta

si, "stop fucking around"  o  "stop messing around" 

es como, 'deja de molestar'  

'Fuck you up'... only means physical violence.


----------



## ONCEAWINNERAWINNERALLWAYS

profe105 said:


> Don't fuck with me será mejor pero no es lo mismo que deja de joder



y "piss out"...?

no he encontrado nada referente a esa expresión....can you help me?
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## aurilla

Rapek said:


> Si mal no estoy es:
> _Don't fuck me_


 
Más bien sería "Don't fuck *with* me!"


----------



## Mate

Amigos participantes:

Dado que este hilo ya es muy viejo, se empiezan a repetir las mismas respuestas dadas unos pocos posts más arriba. 

Es por ese motivo que a partir ahora, el hilo permanecerá cerrado. 

Gracias a todos por su comprensión


----------

